# 28 week scan.... well 27+5 to be precise



## grainger (Jan 21, 2014)

Hey all,

Absolutely buzzing today after seeing baby Josh again and feeling all proud as all measurements were in the "normal" range!! whoop whoop 

Anyway, just wanted to wish everyone a very happy Tuesday. Here's hoping the next 10 weeks go smoothly too! Just need to get over feeling like a whale!!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 21, 2014)

Great to hear! I hope all goes smoothly for you!


----------



## Cleo (Jan 22, 2014)

Aaawwww great news !!! A very big congratulations ! My scan is tomorrow ... Seems like ages away, can't wait to see our little bean ! Hope his measurements are ok .... 

Hope you're feeling well with everything else ? I'm feeling ok, starting to have bizarre dreams .... Had a dream about William Hague last night ... Eh ???? Don't ask. 

Just under 10 weeks til " D day" and 9 more weeks and he'll be "fully baked" 

Very exciting times !


----------



## grainger (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks both 

Cleo - how did yours go? Hope everything is good and things are going well 

I'm good in general apart from we are in the process of buying a house which isn't going as smoothly or quickly as we'd hoped so trying not to stress!! Up for promotion at work too so need to be on my game but turns out I have pregnancy bluntness and have a tendancy to say what I think before I think about it!
How is all with you? The dream thing I hear is common - any more weird ones?!


----------



## Cleo (Jan 27, 2014)

The scan went well thanks, all measurements are looking normal 

Hope the housing situation doesnt get too stressful and great news that you're up for a promotion at work - well done you !.  I think I kind of know what you mean by 'pregnancy bluntness' - I feel like I dont have any 'patience' with people and I dont have any energy for non sense / silly people / drama - so if I have to say something I tend to just say it......sounds a bit like what you're describing ! 

Apart from that I'm fine - my appetite is "on steroids" (I had the same thing in the first trimester) I'm hungry alot of the time, so I try to be good and snack on healthy stuff (most of the time .... in between meals.  My insulin resistance is kicking in so my endo has put me on Metformin twice daily which has really helped and means that I dont have to inject bucket loads of insulin which is rather nice.

7 and half weeks til he's 'fully baked' and 8 and a half weeks til 'D day' !! bring it on ! 

when's your due date ? x


----------



## Ivy (Jan 28, 2014)

Grainger and Cleo, are you guys being induced or are you having c-sections?


----------



## Cleo (Jan 28, 2014)

Ivy said:


> Grainger and Cleo, are you guys being induced or are you having c-sections?



Hi Ivy
I'm being induced at 38 weeks, obviously if the induction fails they'll do a c-section.  Are you going through pregnancy with Type 1 as well?
x


----------



## grainger (Feb 8, 2014)

Cleo, that's fab news - glad everything is progressing well! I'm officially due on 17th April but they are looking to induce around 37-38 weeks. Just started antenatal classes how are yours going?
Sorry it's taken so long to reply it's been crazy busy! We finally exchanged on the house (thankfully!) and planning to move in early May.

Ivy, I'm being induced probably around weeks 37-38. Hoping to avoid a c-section but I guess that's dependant on how well the induction goes!


----------



## Vix (Feb 10, 2014)

Fantastic news  

I've only had my 12 week scan so far and just got an appt through for a fetal echocardiagram which to be honest has scared the life out of me even though I know it's routine for diabetics

xx


----------

